# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  Guild Wars 2 et Sweet FX

## Maximelene

Quelqu'un ici aurait-il réussi à "installer" Sweet FX avec Guild Wars 2 ?

Personnellement, quand je copie les fichiers dans le dossier du jeu, le launcher se lance, mais se coupe instantanément  ::'(: 

Une idée ?

merci.

----------


## Guitou

Je connaissais pas alors je suis allé voir ici :
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=368880
puis ici :
http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/..._download.html

C'est énorme !  ::o:  Il faut une machine de compet ou pas ?
Dans le cas contraire je testerai bien.

Sinon sur le 2e lien il y a des pistes pour toi :



> Some games require special attention - You can find a list of those and instructions on how to get them working with SweetFX in SweetFX/Game_Compability.txt
> If you encounter a game not in the list that requires more effect to work with SweetFX, post about it in the official thread on Guru3d : http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=36888


et



> When the mod starts it creates a log.log file next to it's own location.
> Open the log with a text editor and see what the problem is.
> 
> If no log file is created then the mod did not start.
> - Maybe you didn't put the files in the right location?
> - Or maybe the game doesn't use DirectX?

----------


## Maximelene

Normalement y'a pas besoin d'une machine de compétition, tant que tu n'es pas gourmand sur les options. Personnellement je veux l'installer tout particulièrement pour l'AA, celui de GW2 étant l'un des plus immondes que j'ai eu l'occasion de voir.

Par contre, la liste des jeux nécessitant une attention particulière ne fait mention que de Guild Wars, et demande de désactiver l'AA natif. J'ai essayé en le faisant, cela ne change rien. Quand au fichier log, à part me dire que ça n'a pas marché, il ne m'apprend pas grand chose  ::(:

----------


## doudou1408

Oui, j'avais même mis un post sur le topic général, c'est pas du tout gourmand et ça change la vie, je posterai des screens avant après avec mes réglages si certains le souhaitent.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Ah ça m'intéresse aussi de voir le résultats sur GW2 pour ceux qui peuvent poster des screens.  ::):

----------


## doudou1408

Je finis mon explo et je poste ça  ::): 

Edit : Pour en dessous : Oui, sans problème, juste a copier coller le pack dézippé.

Avant : http://i.imgur.com/PCgwl.jpg
Après : http://i.imgur.com/XmPJN.jpg

Avant : http://i.imgur.com/WBEWt.jpg
Après : http://i.imgur.com/ZWtv5.jpg

Les screens sont pas si représentatifs que ça, surtout a l'Arche.

Et mes settings pour ceux qui veulent : SweetFX_settings.txt

----------


## Maximelene

Et donc toi doudou, tu as réussi à le faire marcher sans soucis ?

EDIT : il m'a en fait suffit de faire une mise à jour de Direct X pour que ça marche. J'ai enfin du vrai anti aliasing, pas un vieux flou cache misère !!!

----------


## purEcontact

Je me rends compte qu'in game, on sent beaucoup plus la différence qu'avec des screens mais j'en mets quand même :

Avant : 


Après : 


Edit : Je garde que l'arche du lion en screen, c'est beaucoup plus notable que le point de compétence de gendara.

----------


## Diwydiant

Ça vient de moi, ou, ne le prenez pas mal, la différence n'a pas l'air si énorme que ça ?

 :Emo: 

Ne me tapez pas, hein, s'il vous plait...

----------


## Maximelene

J'ai moi aussi voulu faire des screens pour montrer la différence, mais ça ne se voit pas.

Par contre, en jeu, c'est vraiment visible. Surtout en jouant avec la Vibrance, qui permet d'avoir des couleurs plus vives et rend le jeu bien plus chaleureux.

Mais bon, on voit quand même une amélioration assez sympa de la qualité dans les screens de purEcontact. Et le mieux, c'est encore de se dire que ça n'influe presque pas (voire pas du tout) les performances.

----------


## Gwenn

Sur les screens de doudou je vois clairement la différence au niveau des détails des textures (surtout sur les pierres), par contre c'est aussi plus sombre.

J'vais p'têt me laisser tenter, mais plus tard.

----------


## doudou1408

Oui j'ai préféré le coté sombre surtout de nuit ça rend vraiment mieux en jeux, après tout est réglable a la volée pendant que le jeu est ouvert  ::): 

Au pire si vous avez des questions, vous pouvez me MP sur Maliwielle ou Maliwelle  ::):

----------


## Diwydiant

> Sur les screens de doudou je vois clairement la différence au niveau des détails des textures (surtout sur les pierres), par contre c'est aussi plus sombre.
> 
> J'vais p'têt me laisser tenter, mais plus tard.


Pas faux... Je vais tester demain, je crois...




> Oui j'ai préféré le coté sombre surtout de nuit ça rend vraiment mieux en jeux, après tout est réglable a la volée pendant que le jeu est ouvert 
> 
> Au pire si vous avez des questions, vous pouvez me MP sur Maliwielle ou Maliwelle


Disons que le côté assombri pourrait me gêner... Bien que je ne sois pas une quiche en anglais, quel réglage effectuer pou ne pas trop obscurcir l'image, s'il vous please ?

----------


## Maximelene

Avec les réglages par défaut, j'ai trouvé que c'était plus clair, justement. J'ai gardé ça, j'aime bien que ce soit un peu éclairci, ça me convient bien.

----------


## doudou1408

> Pas faux... Je vais tester demain, je crois...
> 
> 
> 
> Disons que le côté assombri pourrait me gêner... Bien que je ne sois pas une quiche en anglais, quel réglage effectuer pou ne pas trop obscurcir l'image, s'il vous please ?


Je joue sur le HDR pour obtenir ce coté un peu plus sombre personnellement.

----------


## purEcontact

Pour info : les effets de sorts ressortent beaucoup mieux que d'origine (j'ai choisi un preset Torchlight2) et certains effets qui sont bien présent dans le jeu de base (donc qui bouffe des ressources) deviennent visible (donc on sait pourquoi ça bouffe des ressources, surtout en 3W).

Avant :


Après :

----------


## Guitou

C'est impressionnant d'activer/désactiver le tout à la volée. oO

----------


## Maximelene

> Pour info : les effets de sorts ressortent beaucoup mieux que d'origine (j'ai choisi un preset Torchlight2) et certains effets qui sont bien présent dans le jeu de base (donc qui bouffe des ressources) deviennent visible (donc on sait pourquoi ça bouffe des ressources, surtout en 3W).
> 
> Avant :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6a0...222e699053.jpg
> 
> Après :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9ec...3c9b898c8c.jpg


Malheureusement, ça améliore pas la tête de ton perso  ::(:

----------


## purEcontact

> Malheureusement, ça améliore pas la tête de ton perso


Au contraire, on peut voir les rides de manière légèrement plus détaillées :D.

----------


## Skiant

Sinon, vous pouvez juste augmenter le contraste sur votre moniteur et ça fera pareil.  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

> Sinon, vous pouvez juste augmenter le contraste sur votre moniteur et ça fera pareil.


Et le rediminuer quand on revient sur le bureau, puis le re modifier quand on joue à un autre jeu, puis le remettre à zéro quand on revient sur le bureau [infinite loop] ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Sinon, vous pouvez juste augmenter le contraste sur votre moniteur et ça fera pareil.


Ouais, le contraste ça améliore l'AA, le bloom et le HDR, c'est bien connu  ::trollface::

----------


## olih

Alors je ne sais pas vous, mais avec sweetfx :
1) C'est plus beau (pour voir la diff, il suffit de mettre l'option split screen)
2) J'ai un lag dans les commandes claviers qui rendent mon perso injouable, bizarre  :tired:  (dès que je vire les dll, tout rentre dans l'ordre).
3) Impossible de l'utiliser avec l'overlay mumble > crash du jeu au démarrage...

Bref, pas sur gw2 pour moi, à voir pour d'autres jeux

----------


## HristHelheim

> 3) Impossible de l'utiliser avec l'overlay mumble > crash du jeu au démarrage...


moi ça ne le fait pas crash, il ne s'affiche tout simplement pas :/

Le seul crash c'est quand je ferme le jeu (lolilol)

----------


## Guitou

En vous lisant je me suis dit qu'activer l'overlay ça serait pas mal, mais rien ne s'affiche (je joue en mode fenêtré, faudrait que je test en full screen).
Et comme Hrist le jeu a crashé à la fermeture.

----------


## olih

Pour afficher l'overlay de mumble :
1) Mettre gw2.exe dans la liste blanche de mumble
2) Créer un raccourci windows de gw2.exe et mettre à la suite de ce qu'il y a dans cible 


```
-password XXXXXXXX  -email XXXXXX -nopatchui
```

Ce qui donne un truc du genre 


```
"LàOuSeTrouveGw2\Gw2.exe" -password XXXXXXXX  -email XXXXXX -nopatchui
```

3) Lancer mumble, puis lancer le jeu avec ce raccourci et voila.

(vous pouvez ajouter à la ligne -testVerticalFov pour essayer le nouveau Fov beta).

----------


## HristHelheim

Bah l'overlay marchait avant que j'utilise le SweetFX sans faire ta manip. Mais j'essayerai, merci.

----------


## Guitou

Quelqu'un pourrait partager son fichier SweetFX_settings.txt ?

----------


## Maximelene

Personnellement j'utilise ça.

je crois qu'il est très proche de celui par défaut, j'ai juste du augmenter légèrement la vibrance, le jeu en natif étant un peu terne.




> /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
>   /                      Choose effects                         /
>   '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
> 
> // Set to 1 for ON or 0 for OFF
> #define USE_SMAA_ANTIALIASING 1 //[0 or 1] SMAA Anti-aliasing : Smoothens jagged lines.
> #define USE_LUMASHARPEN   1 //[0 or 1] LumaSharpen : Also sharpens the antialiased edges which makes them less smooth - I'm working on fixing that.
> #define USE_BLOOM         1 //[0 or 1] Bloom : Makes bright lights bleed their light into their surroundings (relatively high performance cost)
> #define USE_HDR           0 //[0 or 1] HDR : Not actual HDR - It just tries to mimic an HDR look (relatively high performance cost)
> ...

----------


## doudou1408

> Quelqu'un pourrait partager son fichier SweetFX_settings.txt ?


Je remet le mien pour ceux que ça intéresse : SweetFX_settings.txt.

----------


## olih

Pour info, et pour ceux qui ont des radeons, il y a RadeonPro qui dans sa version preview permet d'utiliser SMAA (injecteur 32/64b inclus) et même les shader SweetFx sans être obligé de les copier dans le répertoire du jeu.

(cf l'article ici, le petit paragraphe sur les amd).
Par contre pour l'instant, ça n'a pas l'air de prendre en charge les changement à la volée des paramètres (pour sweetfx).
Et ça a l'air de fonctionner avec l'overlay mumble pour l'instant, je vais voir si j'ai toujours cette étrange latence dans les contrôles.

PS: la configuration des shaders pour sweetfx se fait directement dans la gui de radeonpro  ::o: .

----------


## Flipmode

C'est bien votre merde maintenant je peux plus utilisé atitraytools pour TF2 sans que mon écran soit à la limite d'exploser ... ya un moyen d'annuler l'effet de votre bidule ?

----------


## Maximelene

Supprimer les fichiers de Sweet FX que tu as copié dans le répertoire du jeu.

----------


## olih

Juste en passant si quelqu'un d'autre peut tester :
Avant la mise à jour, pour avoir l'overlay mumble, je faisais un raccourci gw2.exe -email toto@toto.fr -password toto.fr -nopatchui et ça fonctionnait bien.
Après la mise à jour, ça fonctionne toujours SAUF que l'hotel de vente me fait une erreur d'autorisation sur tout les onglets  :tired: .
Si je lance normalement avec le launcher, pas de soucis (mais plus d'overlay mumble).

 ::sad:: .


:edit:
Bon, je ne suis pas le seul et il a trouvé la même solution.

----------


## Maximelene

J'ai voulu tester le "-nopatchui" hier, ça m'a fait planter avec un message comme quoi il arrivait pas à lancer l'accélération 3D. Alors j'ai abandonné.

----------


## olih

Du coup, plus d'overlay mumble pour l'instant  :Emo: 
(ça risque de faire la même chose avec d'autres injecteurs)

----------


## EvilPNMI

> J'ai voulu tester le "-nopatchui" hier, ça m'a fait planter avec un message comme quoi il arrivait pas à lancer l'accélération 3D. Alors j'ai abandonné.


La même. Dommage, j'aimais bien ton réglage.

----------


## Diwydiant

Alors, pour la première fois tout à l'heure j'ai testé SweetFx, avec les presets de doudou...

Et je suis d'accord pour dire que le jeu prend un nouvel angle.

 ::o: 

Par contre, je trouve que le jeu est devenu trop sombre... Quelqu'un aurait-il résolu ce "détail", s'il vous plait ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Par contre, je trouve que le jeu est devenu trop sombre... Quelqu'un aurait-il résolu ce "détail", s'il vous plait ?


Les réglages de doudou sont fais pour assombrir un peu le jeu, il l'a dit lui-même. Du coup, t'as juste pas choisi les bons  ::P:

----------


## Flipmode

> Supprimer les fichiers de Sweet FX que tu as copié dans le répertoire du jeu.


Déjà fait mais même quand je lance pas GW2 et que je lance ATItraytool (pour lisser les textures TF2) mon écran fait tilt...

----------


## doudou1408

> Alors, pour la première fois tout à l'heure j'ai testé SweetFx, avec les presets de doudou...
> 
> Et je suis d'accord pour dire que le jeu prend un nouvel angle.
> 
> 
> 
> Par contre, je trouve que le jeu est devenu trop sombre... Quelqu'un aurait-il résolu ce "détail", s'il vous plait ?


Dans le SweetFX_Settings

Change içi : 

#define HDRPower 1.2 //[0.0 to 8.0] Baisser le réglage rend le jeu plus clair
#define radius2 0.8 //[0.0 to 8.0] Augmenter rend l'image plus claire.

----------


## Diwydiant

J'avais compris que ces paramètres rendaient le jeu plus clair, mais j'ai eu l'impression de passer à une image ultra lumineuse à une image plus que sombre rien qu'en changeant un chiffre...

 :Emo: 

Je regarderai mieux demain...
 :;): 


Merci quand même, Doudou...
 ::):

----------


## Flipmode

Faites gaffe c'est tout bon pour GW2 mais si ça fout la merde dans vos options graphique bah c'est les autres jeux qui vont prendre.

----------


## doudou1408

> J'avais compris que ces paramètres rendaient le jeu plus clair, mais j'ai eu l'impression de passer à une image ultra lumineuse à une image plus que sombre rien qu'en changeant un chiffre...
> 
> 
> 
> Je regarderai mieux demain...
> 
> 
> 
> Merci quand même, Doudou...


Tu veux que j'le fasse quand j'aurai le temps ?  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

> Faites gaffe c'est tout bon pour GW2 mais si ça fout la merde dans vos options graphique bah c'est les autres jeux qui vont prendre.


Le SweetFX ne s'applique que au jeu pour lequel tu l'as mis dans les dossiers. Il ne touche pas aux réglages généraux, ou à d'autres jeux, et une fois les fichiers supprimés tout revient à la normale.

Ton soucis doit venir d'ailleurs.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Tu veux que j'le fasse quand j'aurai le temps ?


Ah bah pourquoi pas...

 ::rolleyes:: 


Ça me laissera plus de temps pour corriger mes copies, comme ça...

 ::P: 

 ::|:

----------


## Flipmode

> Le SweetFX ne s'applique que au jeu pour lequel tu l'as mis dans les dossiers. Il ne touche pas aux réglages généraux, ou à d'autres jeux, et une fois les fichiers supprimés tout revient à la normale.
> 
> Ton soucis doit venir d'ailleurs.


Ya pas moyen de remettre les paramètres de base avec sweetfx ?

----------


## Maximelene

Si tu veux les paramètres de base de Sweet FX, remet le fichier settings d'origine. Si tu veux juste ceux de base du jeu, vire tout simplement les fichiers de Sweet FX. Ton soucis avec ATITrayTools vient d'ailleurs.

----------


## Flipmode

Bah le problème est apparu à l'installation des fichiers ... mais non c'est pas les fichiers -_-

C'est surement l'installation de winrar !

----------


## Maximelene

Bah je saurais pas te dire. Ce que je sais, c'est que Sweet FX ne modifie pas tes réglages graphiques, il agit "à la volée" pour modifier l'affichage d'un jeu quand il est détecté par celui-ci. C'est comme un mod, ce que tu installes pour un jeu n'en affecte pas un autre.

----------


## HristHelheim

Moi avec ATItraytool ça fait bien merder GW2 (genre j'ai encore l'interface mais tout ce qui est 3D devient blanc, au début noir puis le blanc s'installe). Mais SweetFX seul tout passe bien  ::):

----------


## doudou1408

> Ah bah pourquoi pas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ça me laissera plus de temps pour corriger mes copies, comme ça...


Sur mon fichier de config, remplace les lignes que je t'ai dites précédemment par ça :

#define HDRPower 1.05 //[0.0 to 8.0] Strangely lowering this makes the image brighter
#define radius2 0.85 //[0.0 to 8.0] Raising this seems to make the effect stronger and also brighter

ça devrait plus te convenir  ::):

----------


## Evene

Effectivement j'aime bien le rendu, et on voit bien la différence.

----------


## kierian

Bon, j'ai fini par l'installer aussi (j'étais moyen chaud du fait de l'expérience skyrim et la bonne dizaine d'heures passée sur les injecteurs à peaufiner les réglages sans cesse pour avoir le réglage "parfait", genre c'était devenu un brin obsessionnel...)

Je serais assez preneur du coup de tous vos SweetFX_settings.txt, histoire de ne pas avoir à rechercher un réglage qui me convient et qui existe déjà chez un canard svp !
Pour l'instant, j'ai juste ajouté au répertoire /Presets le fichiers de Max et les deux de Doudou, mais j'en veux bien d'autres donc !  ::):

----------


## Charmide

BUMP !

Je l'ai installé comme je comptais le faire depuis longtemps, et je suis pas déçu par aucune des trois fonctionnalités activées (Antialiasing + Vibrance des couleurs + coup de serpe sur l'image) sur lesquelles je m'amuse à peaufiner les réglages. 

Manque de bol, y'en a une qui s'amuse à passer un filtre très désagréable sur tous les textes du jeu et impossible de l'identifier. Quelqu'un a réussi?

----------


## Maximelene

C'est l'anti aliasing. Contrairement à celui natif du jeu, qui ne touche pas à l'interface, celui de Sweet FX ne peut pas faire la différence entre l'interface et le jeu et donc "lisse" tout, y compris les bords des textes.

Ça m'avait aussi dérangé au début, et finalement je ne le vois même plus.

----------


## Guitou

Perso y'a que dans l'AH que c'est gênant, le texte du chat par exemple ça passe bien.

----------


## Charmide

C'était mon suspect principal mais j'ai absolument pas réussi à faire bouger le rendu du texte en retournant tous ses settings  ::o:  

Bon, c'est pas primordial après, surtout quand ça se désactive à la volée (pour l'HV) et que je pense que je m'y habituerai bien.

----------


## Vaaahn

Toujours pas de support d'overlay mumble ?  ::cry::

----------


## Sylvean

Quelqu'un sait comment utilser RadeonPro? J'ai activé la version x64 et il s'est mit en portugais alors que j'avait mit anglais à l'instalation...

En tout cas j'espère avoir dans le futur un résultat proche des ENB de skyrim  ::wub:: .

----------


## olih

Déjà pour le passer en anglais (indispensable).
En haut, bouton avec 2 petites roue dentée (Impostazioni)
Puis dans la liste, 9e item (Avanzato), choisir anglais dans le menu déroulant puis bouton "Salva" en bas à droite.
Plus qu'à relancer le logiciel.

----------


## purEcontact

Je relance de dix :

J'avais envie de changer un peu, j'ai donc pris le setting suivant :



```
   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                      Choose effects                         /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/

// Set to 1 for ON or 0 for OFF
#define USE_SMAA_ANTIALIASING  1            // [0 or 1] SMAA Anti-aliasing : Smoothens jagged lines.
#define USE_LUMASHARPEN        1            // [0 or 1] LumaSharpen : Also sharpens the antialiased edges which makes them less smooth - I'm working on fixing that.
#define USE_BLOOM              1            // [0 or 1] Bloom : Makes bright lights bleed their light into their surroundings (relatively high performance cost)
#define USE_HDR                1            // [0 or 1] HDR : Not actual HDR - It just tries to mimic an HDR look (relatively high performance cost)
#define USE_TECHNICOLOR        0            // [0 or 1] TECHNICOLOR : Attempts to mimic the look of an old movie using the Technicolor three-strip color process (Techicolor Process 4)
#define USE_DPX                0            // [0 or 1] Cineon DPX : Should make the image look like it's been converted to DXP Cineon - basically it's another movie-like look similar to technicolor.
#define USE_LIFTGAMMAGAIN      0            // [0 or 1] Lift Gamma Gain : Adjust brightness and color of shadows, midtones and highlights (avoids clipping)
#define USE_TONEMAP            1            // [0 or 1] Tonemap : Adjust gamma, exposure, saturation, bleach and defog. (may cause clipping)
#define USE_VIBRANCE           1            // [0 or 1] Vibrance : Intelligently saturates (or desaturates if you use negative values) the pixels depending on their original saturation.
#define USE_CURVES             0            // [0 or 1] Curves : Contrast adjustments using S-curves.
#define USE_SEPIA              0            // [0 or 1] Sepia : Sepia tones the image.
#define USE_VIGNETTE           0            // [0 or 1] Vignette : Darkens the edges of the image to make it look more like it was shot with a camera lens. May cause banding artifacts.
#define USE_DITHER             0            // [0 or 1] Dither : Applies dithering to simulate more colors than your monitor can display. This lessens banding artifacts (mostly caused by Vignette)
#define USE_SPLITSCREEN        0            // [0 or 1] Splitscreen : Enables the before-and-after splitscreen comparison mode.


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                  SMAA Anti-aliasing settings                /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/

#define SMAA_THRESHOLD         0.12         // [0.05 to 0.20] Edge detection threshold
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS  16           // [0 to 98] Determines the radius SMAA will search for aliased edges
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 10           // [0 to 16] Determines the radius SMAA will search for diagonal aliased edges
#define SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING   20           // [0 to 100] Determines the percent of antialiasing to apply to corners.

// -- Advanced SMAA settings --
#define COLOR_EDGE_DETECTION   1            // [0 or 1] 1 Enables color edge detection (slower but slightly more acurate) - 0 uses luma edge detection (faster)
#define SMAA_DIRECTX9_LINEAR_BLEND 0            // [0 or 1] Using DX9 HARDWARE? (software version doesn't matter) if so this needs to be 1 - If not, leave it at 0.


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                       LumaSharpen settings                  /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
// -- Sharpening --
#define sharp_strength         1.60         // [0.10 to 3.00] Strength of the sharpening
#define sharp_clamp            0.048        // [0.000 to 1.000] Limits maximum amount of sharpening a pixel recieves - Default is 0.035

// -- Advanced sharpening settings --
#define pattern                2            // [1|2|3|4] Choose a sample pattern. 1 = Fast, 2 = Normal, 3 = Wider, 4 = Pyramid shaped.
#define offset_bias            1.0          // [0.0 to 6.0] Offset bias adjusts the radius of the sampling pattern.
                         // I designed the pattern for offset_bias 1.0, but feel free to experiment.
                           
// -- Debug sharpening settings --
#define show_sharpen           0            // [0 or 1] Visualize the strength of the sharpen (multiplied by 4 to see it better)

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                        HDR settings                         /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define HDRPower               1.10         // [0.0 to 8.0] Strangely lowering this makes the image brighter
#define radius2                0.825        // [0.0 to 8.0] Raising this seems to make the effect stronger and also brighter


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                        Tonemap settings                     /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Gamma                  1.0          // [0.00 to 2.00] Adjust midtones

#define Exposure               0.00         // [-1.00 to 1.00] Adjust exposure

#define Saturation             0.00         // [-1.00 to 1.00] Adjust saturation

#define Bleach                 0.00         // [0.00 to 1.00] Brightens the shadows and fades the colors

#define Defog                  0.008        // [0.00 to 1.00] How much of the color tint to remove
#define FogColor               float3(0.00, 2.55, 2.30) // [0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00] What color to remove - default is blue


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                       Vibrance settings                     /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Vibrance               0.20         // [-1.0 to 1.0] Intelligently saturates (or desaturates if you use negative values) the pixels depending on their original saturation.


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                       Bloom settings                        /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define BloomThreshold         20.25        // [0.00 to 50.00] Threshold for what is a bright light (that causes bloom) and what isn't.
#define BloomPower             1.446        // [0.0000 to 8.0000] Strength of the bloom
#define BloomWidth             0.0142       // [0.0000 to 1.0000] Width of the bloom


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                      TECHNICOLOR settings                   /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define TechniAmount           0.11         // [0.0 to 1.0] 
#define TechniPower            2.8          // [0.0 to 8.0] 
#define redNegativeAmount      0.88         // [0.0 to 1.0] 
#define greenNegativeAmount    0.88         // [0.0 to 1.0] 
#define blueNegativeAmount     0.88         // [0.0 to 1.0] 


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                      Cineon DPX settings                    /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Red                    8.0          // [1.0 to 15.0] 
#define Green                  8.0          // [1.0 to 15.0] 
#define Blue                   8.0          // [1.0 to 15.0] 

#define ColorGamma             2.5          // [0.1 to 2.5] Adjusts the colorfulness of the effect in a manner similar to Vibrance. 1.0 is neutral.
#define DPXSaturation          3.0          // [0.0 to 8.0] Adjust saturation of the effect. 1.0 is neutral.

#define RedC                   0.36         // [0.6 to 0.2] 
#define GreenC                 0.36         // [0.6 to 0.2] 
#define BlueC                  0.34         // [0.6 to 0.2] 

#define Blend                  0.2          // [0.0 to 0.1] How strong the effect should be.


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                      Lift Gamma Gain settings               /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define RGB_Lift               float3(1.000, 1.000, 1.000) // [0.000 to 2.000] Adjust shadows for Red, Green and Blue
#define RGB_Gamma              float3(1.000, 1.000, 1.000) // [0.000 to 2.000] Adjust midtones for Red, Green and Blue
#define RGB_Gain               float3(1.000, 1.000, 1.000) // [0.000 to 2.000] Adjust highlights for Red, Green and Blue


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                        Curves settings                      /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Curves_contrast        0.30         // [-1.0 to 1.0] The amount of contrast you want

// -- Advanced curve settings --
#define Curves_formula         1            // [1|2|3|4|5|6|7] The constrast s-curve you want to use. 


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                         Sepia settings                      /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define ColorTone              float3(1.40, 1.10, 0.90) // [0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00] What color to tint the image
#define GreyPower              0.11         // [0.0 to 1.0] How much desaturate the image before tinting it
#define SepiaPower             0.58         // [0.0 to 1.0] How much to tint the image



   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                       Vignette settings                     /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define VignetteRadius         1.00         // [-1.00 to 3.00] lower values = stronger radial effect from center
#define VignetteAmount         -1.00        // [-2.00 to 1.00] Strength of black. -2.00 = Max Black, 1.00 = Max White.
#define VignetteSlope          8            // [1 to 16] How far away from the center the change should start to really grow strong (odd numbers cause a larger fps drop than even numbers)
#define VignetteCenter         float2(0.500, 0.500) // [0.00 to 1.00] Center of effect.


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                        Dither settings                      /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
//No settings yet, beyond switching it on or off in the top section.

//Note that the checkerboard pattern used by Dither, makes an image harder to compress.
//This can make your screenshots and video recordings take up more space.


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                     Splitscreen settings                    /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define splitscreen_mode       3            // [1|2|3|4|5] 1 = Vertical 50/50 split, 2 = Vertical 25/50/25 split, 3 = Vertical 50/50 angled split, 4 = Horizontal 50/50 split, 5 = Horizontal 25/50/25 split
```

Le texte est très lisible et l'univers est drôlement moins terne qu'avant.

Avant : 


Après :

----------


## billybones

ça me donnerait presque envie d'utiliser sweetFX ton réglage !

----------


## Myron

Je l'ai installé également. Difficile de s'en passer quand on y goûte.  :;): 

Avant :


Après :


J'ai le même preset que Pure et je confirme que le texte est très lisible.

----------


## arakaima

j'ai essayé hier soir mais sans succès. Je vais voir si en prenant un des settings que vous proposez, cela ne fonctionnerai pas?

----------


## Tygra

Je l'ai aussi depuis un certain temps, mais j'ai moins touché à la saturation que vous, simplement plus de contraste et un coup de sharpen chez moi.

Je vous ferais bien des screens mais j'arrive pas à avoir l'effet dessus ... il y a une manip à faire ?
Aucun impact sur les performances (voire éventuellement une amélioration si vous utilisiez le FXAA du jeu)

Mon code :


```
  /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                      Choose effects                         /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/

// Set to 1 for ON or 0 for OFF
#define USE_SMAA_ANTIALIASING  1            // [0 or 1] SMAA Anti-aliasing : Smoothens jagged lines.
#define USE_LUMASHARPEN        1            // [0 or 1] LumaSharpen : Also sharpens the antialiased edges which makes them less smooth - I'm working on fixing that.
#define USE_BLOOM              1            // [0 or 1] Bloom : Makes bright lights bleed their light into their surroundings (relatively high performance cost)
#define USE_HDR                0            // [0 or 1] HDR : Not actual HDR - It just tries to mimic an HDR look (relatively high performance cost)
#define USE_TECHNICOLOR        0            // [0 or 1] TECHNICOLOR : Attempts to mimic the look of an old movie using the Technicolor three-strip color process (Techicolor Process 4)
#define USE_DPX                0            // [0 or 1] Cineon DPX : Should make the image look like it's been converted to DXP Cineon - basically it's another movie-like look similar to technicolor.
#define USE_LIFTGAMMAGAIN      1            // [0 or 1] Lift Gamma Gain : Adjust brightness and color of shadows, midtones and highlights (avoids clipping)
#define USE_TONEMAP            1            // [0 or 1] Tonemap : Adjust gamma, exposure, saturation, bleach and defog. (may cause clipping)
#define USE_VIBRANCE           1            // [0 or 1] Vibrance : Intelligently saturates (or desaturates if you use negative values) the pixels depending on their original saturation.
#define USE_CURVES             1            // [0 or 1] Curves : Contrast adjustments using S-curves.
#define USE_SEPIA              0            // [0 or 1] Sepia : Sepia tones the image.
#define USE_VIGNETTE           0            // [0 or 1] Vignette : Darkens the edges of the image to make it look more like it was shot with a camera lens. May cause banding artifacts.
#define USE_DITHER             0            // [0 or 1] Dither : Applies dithering to simulate more colors than your monitor can display. This lessens banding artifacts (mostly caused by Vignette)
#define USE_SPLITSCREEN        0            // [0 or 1] Splitscreen : Enables the before-and-after splitscreen comparison mode.


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                  SMAA Anti-aliasing settings                /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/

#define SMAA_THRESHOLD         0.12         // [0.05 to 0.20] Edge detection threshold
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS  30           // [0 to 98] Determines the radius SMAA will search for aliased edges
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 16           // [0 to 16] Determines the radius SMAA will search for diagonal aliased edges
#define SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING   0            // [0 to 100] Determines the percent of antialiasing to apply to corners.

// -- Advanced SMAA settings --
#define COLOR_EDGE_DETECTION   1            // [0 or 1] 1 Enables color edge detection (slower but slightly more acurate) - 0 uses luma edge detection (faster)
#define SMAA_DIRECTX9_LINEAR_BLEND 0            // [0 or 1] Using DX9 HARDWARE? (software version doesn't matter) if so this needs to be 1 - If not, leave it at 0.


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                       LumaSharpen settings                  /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
// -- Sharpening --
#define sharp_strength         1.00      // [0.10 to 3.00] Strength of the sharpening
#define sharp_clamp            0.040        // [0.000 to 1.000] Limits maximum amount of sharpening a pixel recieves - Default is 0.035

// -- Advanced sharpening settings --
#define pattern                3            // [1|2|3|4] Choose a sample pattern. 1 = Fast, 2 = Normal, 3 = Wider, 4 = Pyramid shaped.
#define offset_bias            1.0          // [0.0 to 6.0] Offset bias adjusts the radius of the sampling pattern.
                         // I designed the pattern for offset_bias 1.0, but feel free to experiment.
                           
// -- Debug sharpening settings --
#define show_sharpen           0            // [0 or 1] Visualize the strength of the sharpen (multiplied by 4 to see it better)

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                        HDR settings                         /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define HDRPower               1.10         // [0.0 to 8.0] Strangely lowering this makes the image brighter
#define radius2                0.825        // [0.0 to 8.0] Raising this seems to make the effect stronger and also brighter


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                        Tonemap settings                     /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Gamma                  1.0          // [0.00 to 2.00] Adjust midtones

#define Exposure               0.00         // [-1.00 to 1.00] Adjust exposure

#define Saturation             0.00         // [-1.00 to 1.00] Adjust saturation

#define Bleach                 0.00         // [0.00 to 1.00] Brightens the shadows and fades the colors

#define Defog                  0.008        // [0.00 to 1.00] How much of the color tint to remove
#define FogColor               float3(0.00, 2.55, 2.30) // [0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00] What color to remove - default is blue


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                       Vibrance settings                     /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Vibrance               0.0        // [-1.0 to 1.0] Intelligently saturates (or desaturates if you use negative values) the pixels depending on their original saturation.


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                       Bloom settings                        /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define BloomThreshold         20.25        // [0.00 to 50.00] Threshold for what is a bright light (that causes bloom) and what isn't.
#define BloomPower             1.446        // [0.0000 to 8.0000] Strength of the bloom
#define BloomWidth             0.0142       // [0.0000 to 1.0000] Width of the bloom


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                      TECHNICOLOR settings                   /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define TechniAmount           0.11         // [0.0 to 1.0] 
#define TechniPower            2.8          // [0.0 to 8.0] 
#define redNegativeAmount      0.88         // [0.0 to 1.0] 
#define greenNegativeAmount    0.88         // [0.0 to 1.0] 
#define blueNegativeAmount     0.88         // [0.0 to 1.0] 


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                      Cineon DPX settings                    /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Red                    8.0          // [1.0 to 15.0] 
#define Green                  8.0          // [1.0 to 15.0] 
#define Blue                   8.0          // [1.0 to 15.0] 

#define ColorGamma             2.5          // [0.1 to 2.5] Adjusts the colorfulness of the effect in a manner similar to Vibrance. 1.0 is neutral.
#define DPXSaturation          3.0          // [0.0 to 8.0] Adjust saturation of the effect. 1.0 is neutral.

#define RedC                   0.36         // [0.6 to 0.2] 
#define GreenC                 0.36         // [0.6 to 0.2] 
#define BlueC                  0.34         // [0.6 to 0.2] 

#define Blend                  0.2          // [0.0 to 0.1] How strong the effect should be.


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                      Lift Gamma Gain settings               /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define RGB_Lift               float3(1.016, 1.014, 0.97) // [0.000 to 2.000] Adjust shadows for Red, Green and Blue
#define RGB_Gamma              float3(1.000, 1.000, 1.000) // [0.000 to 2.000] Adjust midtones for Red, Green and Blue
#define RGB_Gain               float3(1.000, 1.000, 1.000) // [0.000 to 2.000] Adjust highlights for Red, Green and Blue


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                        Curves settings                      /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Curves_contrast        0.20         // [-1.0 to 1.0] The amount of contrast you want

// -- Advanced curve settings --
#define Curves_formula         4            // [1|2|3|4|5|6|7] The constrast s-curve you want to use. 


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                         Sepia settings                      /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define ColorTone              float3(1.40, 1.10, 0.90) // [0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00] What color to tint the image
#define GreyPower              0.11         // [0.0 to 1.0] How much desaturate the image before tinting it
#define SepiaPower             0.58         // [0.0 to 1.0] How much to tint the image



   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                       Vignette settings                     /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define VignetteRadius         1.00         // [-1.00 to 3.00] lower values = stronger radial effect from center
#define VignetteAmount         -1.00        // [-2.00 to 1.00] Strength of black. -2.00 = Max Black, 1.00 = Max White.
#define VignetteSlope          8            // [1 to 16] How far away from the center the change should start to really grow strong (odd numbers cause a larger fps drop than even numbers)
#define VignetteCenter         float2(0.500, 0.500) // [0.00 to 1.00] Center of effect.


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                        Dither settings                      /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
//No settings yet, beyond switching it on or off in the top section.

//Note that the checkerboard pattern used by Dither, makes an image harder to compress.
//This can make your screenshots and video recordings take up more space.


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                     Splitscreen settings                    /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define splitscreen_mode       1            // [1|2|3|4|5] 1 = Vertical 50/50 split, 2 = Vertical 25/50/25 split, 3 = Vertical 50/50 angled split, 4 = Horizontal 50/50 split, 5 = Horizontal 25/50/25 split
```

----------


## Myron

> Je vous ferais bien des screens mais j'arrive pas à avoir l'effet dessus ... il y a une manip à faire ?


Quand tu prends un screen le jeu te crée le screen habituel et tu peux en trouver un deuxième fait par SweetFX dans ton répertoire GW2.  ::):

----------


## kino128

Je passe dire un gros merci à Maximelene et purEcontact, pour l'info sur sweetFX et le setup ci-dessus. Ca fait un bail que je voulais l'essayer, mais j'avais peur que ça soit compliqué...

Finalement c'est super simple et le rendu est super ! Je comprends pas pourquoi sur le jeu d'origine (tàf, sans sweetFX) il y a ce léger flou...

Comment gérez-vous les options graphiques du jeu ? Il a des trucs à désactiver, des trucs redondants ?
Pour le moment j'ai tout laissé, ça rend super, sauf un très léger détourage de la neige en "bordure" (je posterai un screen).

----------


## Maximelene

Il faut juste désactiver l'Anti Aliasing natif du jeu. C'est lui qui produit ce flou immonde.

----------


## Myron

Et l'option de floutage "d'arrière plan" qui floute en fait tout le jeu.
Si tu utilise le preset de Pure tu dois aussi virer le post-processing ce qui te fera gagner en distance de vue.  ::):

----------


## the_twins

un grand merci a pure qui m'a motivé sous mumble a sweet fx-er mon jeu. Avec ses reglages le jeu se voit transformé

----------


## gnouman

Je trouve quand même le contraste trop agressive avec les paramétrés donné par Pure, c'est quoi la ligne au juste a modifier pour avoir moins de contraste?

----------


## Tygra

Je pense qu'en diminuant la valeur des Curves tu devrais trouver ton bonheur  :;):

----------


## Vaaahn

Bon, qu'est ce que c'est que ce b*****.

J'ai :
DirectX à jourDézippé le packageRécupéré un de vos fichiers settingsJe lance bien le jeu en administrateur (dans le doute je fais clic droit lancer en tant qu'admin, mais de toute façon mon seul user est tout puissant)Je lance bien le raccourci sans overlay mumble (de toute façon avec il crash direct, donc c'est réglé)J'ai mis tous les graphismes au minimum (pas de FXAA et pas de shaders) dans le douteJ'ai beau marteler pause et scroll lock ... quedalle.

Screugneugneuh de screugneugneuh.
Quelqu'un aurait eu du mal à le faire fonctionner et à trouvé le graal ?
Maxi me dit qu'il est capricieux chez lui, mais qu'il se lance quand même de temps en temps. Moi juste zéro fois  ::(:

----------


## Guitou

Moi j'ai l'impression que ça fait planter GW2 (rarement mais quand même). Quand ça arrive je relance GW2 et sweet fx ne s'active pas, jamais.
Il faut que je reboot le PC pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre.

Donc non j'ai pas de solution, mais je confirme qu'il se passe des trucs chelou.

----------


## Tonight

Avec le preset à purEcontact  le refresh avec pause ne marche pas.

Avec ce preset la pris à Doudou me semble ça marche nickel.




```
/*-----------------------------------------------------------.
/ Choose effects /
'-----------------------------------------------------------*/

// Set to 1 for ON or 0 for OFF
#define USE_SMAA_ANTIALIASING 1 //[0 or 1] SMAA Anti-aliasing : Smoothens jagged lines.
#define USE_LUMASHARPEN 1 //[0 or 1] LumaSharpen : Also sharpens the antialiased edges which makes them less smooth - I'm working on fixing that.
#define USE_BLOOM 0 //[0 or 1] Bloom : Makes bright lights bleed their light into their surroundings (relatively high performance cost)
#define USE_HDR 1 //[0 or 1] HDR : Not actual HDR - It just tries to mimic an HDR look (relatively high performance cost)
#define USE_TECHNICOLOR 0 //[0 or 1] TECHNICOLOR : Attempts to mimic the look of an old movie using the Technicolor three-strip color process (Techicolor Process 4)
#define USE_DPX 1 //[0 or 1] Cineon DPX : Should make the image look like it's been converted to DXP Cineon - basically it's another movie-like look similar to technicolor.
#define USE_LIFTGAMMAGAIN 0 //[0 or 1] Lift Gamma Gain : Adjust brightness and color of shadows, midtones and highlights (avoids clipping)
#define USE_TONEMAP 0 //[0 or 1] Tonemap : Adjust gamma, exposure, saturation, bleach and defog. (may cause clipping)
#define USE_VIBRANCE 1 //[0 or 1] Vibrance : Intelligently saturates (or desaturates if you use negative values) the pixels depending on their original saturation.
#define USE_CURVES 1 //[0 or 1] Curves : Contrast adjustments using S-curves.
#define USE_SEPIA 0 //[0 or 1] Sepia : Sepia tones the image.
#define USE_VIGNETTE 0 //[0 or 1] Vignette : Darkens the edges of the image to make it look more like it was shot with a camera lens. May cause banding artifacts.
#define USE_DITHER 0 //[0 or 1] Dither : Applies dithering to simulate more colors than your monitor can display. This lessens banding artifacts (mostly caused by Vignette)
#define USE_SPLITSCREEN 0 //[0 or 1] Splitscreen : Enables the before-and-after splitscreen comparison mode.


/*-----------------------------------------------------------.
/ SMAA Anti-aliasing settings /
'-----------------------------------------------------------*/

#define SMAA_THRESHOLD 0.08 // [0.05 to 0.20] Edge detection threshold
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS 32 // [0 to 98] Determines the radius SMAA will search for aliased edges
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 16 // [0 to 16] Determines the radius SMAA will search for diagonal aliased edges
#define SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING 25 // [0 to 100] Determines the percent of antialiasing to apply to corners.

// -- Advanced SMAA settings --
#define COLOR_EDGE_DETECTION 1 // [0 or 1] 1 Enables color edge detection (slower but slightly more acurate) - 0 uses luma edge detection (faster)
#define SMAA_DIRECTX9_LINEAR_BLEND 0 // [0 or 1] Using DX9 HARDWARE? (software version doesn't matter) if so this needs to be 1 - If not, leave it at 0.


/*-----------------------------------------------------------.
/ LumaSharpen settings /
'-----------------------------------------------------------*/
// -- Sharpening --
#define sharp_strength 1.6 // [0.10 to 3.00] Strength of the sharpening
#define sharp_clamp 0.035 // [0.000 to 1.000] Limits maximum amount of sharpening a pixel recieves - Default is 0.035

// -- Advanced sharpening settings --
#define pattern 2 // [1|2|3|4] Choose a sample pattern. 1 = Fast, 2 = Normal, 3 = Wider, 4 = Pyramid shaped.
#define offset_bias 1.0 // [0.0 to 6.0] Offset bias adjusts the radius of the sampling pattern.
// I designed the pattern for offset_bias 1.0, but feel free to experiment.

// -- Debug sharpening settings --
#define show_sharpen 0 // [0 or 1] Visualize the strength of the sharpen (multiplied by 4 to see it better)


/*-----------------------------------------------------------.
/ Bloom settings /
'-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define BloomThreshold 20.25 //[0.00 to 50.00] Threshold for what is a bright light (that causes bloom) and what isn't.
#define BloomPower 1.0 //[0.0000 to 8.0000] Strength of the bloom
#define BloomWidth 0.0120 //[0.0000 to 1.0000] Width of the bloom


/*-----------------------------------------------------------.
/ HDR settings /
'-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define HDRPower 1.05 //[0.0 to 8.0] Strangely lowering this makes the image brighter
#define radius2 0.85 //[0.0 to 8.0] Raising this seems to make the effect stronger and also brighter


/*-----------------------------------------------------------.
/ TECHNICOLOR settings /
'-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define TechniAmount 0.11 //[0.0 to 1.0]
#define TechniPower 2.8 //[0.0 to 8.0]
#define redNegativeAmount 0.88 //[0.0 to 1.0]
#define greenNegativeAmount 0.88 //[0.0 to 1.0]
#define blueNegativeAmount 0.88 //[0.0 to 1.0]


/*-----------------------------------------------------------.
/ Cineon DPX settings /
'-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Red 8.0 //[1.0 to 15.0]
#define Green 8.0 //[1.0 to 15.0]
#define Blue 8.0 //[1.0 to 15.0]

#define ColorGamma 1.4 //[0.1 to 2.5] Adjusts the colorfulness of the effect in a manner similar to Vibrance. 1.0 is neutral.
#define DPXSaturation 1.2 //[0.0 to 8.0] Adjust saturation of the effect. 1.0 is neutral.

#define RedC 0.36 //[0.6 to 0.2]
#define GreenC 0.36 //[0.6 to 0.2]
#define BlueC 0.34 //[0.6 to 0.2]

#define Blend 0.1 //[0.0 to 0.1] How strong the effect should be.


/*-----------------------------------------------------------.
/ Lift Gamma Gain settings /
'-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define RGB_Lift float3(0.940, 0.880, 0.920) //[0.000 to 2.000] Adjust shadows for Red, Green and Blue
#define RGB_Gamma float3(0.920, 0.890, 0.880) //[0.000 to 2.000] Adjust midtones for Red, Green and Blue
#define RGB_Gain float3(1.110, 1.080, 1.000) //[0.000 to 2.000] Adjust highlights for Red, Green and Blue


/*-----------------------------------------------------------.
/ Tonemap settings /
'-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Gamma 1.02 //[0.00 to 2.00] Adjust midtones

#define Exposure 0.00 //[-1.00 to 1.00] Adjust exposure

#define Saturation 0.00 //[-1.00 to 1.00] Adjust saturation

#define Bleach 0.00 //[0.00 to 1.00] Brightens the shadows and fades the colors

#define Defog 0.000 //[0.00 to 1.00] How much of the color tint to remove
#define FogColor float3(0.00, 0.00, 2.55) //[0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00] What color to remove - default is blue


/*-----------------------------------------------------------.
/ Vibrance settings /
'-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Vibrance 0.05 //[-1.0 to 1.0] Intelligently saturates (or desaturates if you use negative values) the pixels depending on their original saturation.


/*-----------------------------------------------------------.
/ Curves settings /
'-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Curves_contrast 0.3 //[-1.0 to 1.0] The amount of contrast you want

// -- Advanced curve settings --
#define Curves_formula 7 //[1|2|3|4|5|6|7] The constrast s-curve you want to use. 


/*-----------------------------------------------------------.
/ Sepia settings /
'-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define ColorTone float3(1.40, 1.10, 0.90) //[0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00] What color to tint the image
#define GreyPower 0.11 //[0.0 to 1.0] How much desaturate the image before tinting it
#define SepiaPower 0.58 //[0.0 to 1.0] How much to tint the image



/*-----------------------------------------------------------.
/ Vignette settings /
'-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define VignetteRadius 1.00 //[-1.00 to 3.00] lower values = stronger radial effect from center
#define VignetteAmount -1.00 //[-2.00 to 1.00] Strength of black. -2.00 = Max Black, 1.00 = Max White.
#define VignetteSlope 8 //[1 to 16] How far away from the center the change should start to really grow strong (odd numbers cause a larger fps drop than even numbers)
#define VignetteCenter float2(0.500, 0.500) //[0.00 to 1.00] Center of effect.


/*-----------------------------------------------------------.
/ Dither settings /
'-----------------------------------------------------------*/
//No settings yet, beyond switching it on or off in the top section.

//Note that the checkerboard pattern used by Dither, makes an image harder to compress.
//This can make your screenshots and video recordings take up more space.


/*-----------------------------------------------------------.
/ Splitscreen settings /
'-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define splitscreen_mode 3 //[1|2|3|4|5] 1 = Vertical 50/50 split, 2 = Vertical 25/50/25 split, 3 = Vertical 50/50 angled split, 4 = Horizontal 50/50 split, 5 = Horizontal 25/50/25 split
```



Et bien sur faut pas oublier d'indiquer le preset dans SweetFX_preset.txt

----------


## Vaaahn

Bon, je sais pas trop ce que j'ai fait, j'ai tripatouillé (désinstallé, installé, mis à jour par Windows lui-même) le Framework .NET (que j'avais quand même déjà avant en 4.0).
Tout ce que je sais, c'est que ça marche enfin.

----------


## purEcontact

> Avec le preset à purEcontact  le refresh avec pause ne marche pas.


Refresh avec pause ?
Tu veux dire l'activation / désactivation à la volée avec arrêt défil ?

----------


## Tonight

Non le refresh des shaders avec pause/Attn/break quand tu fais des modifs en direct, normalement ça marche en plein écran mais sur GW2 en plein écran fenétré et le preset de doudou j'ai bien ce refresh possible.

----------


## Maximelene

Bon, après plusieurs tests, j'ai résolu le fait que SweetFX soit très capricieux chez moi : en lançant Guild Wars 2 en tant qu'administrateur, et en mode de compatibilité (j'ai mis sur XP SP3, mais je pense que d'autres doivent marcher).

----------


## doudou1408

Pour ceux qui ont des soucis et qui ont eu carte ATI, utilisez RadeonPro ( http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=322031 ), y'a moyen d'injecter sweetFX avec ça, et ça marche très bien  ::):

----------


## Ptit gras

Je bump parce que j'ai enfin réussi à installer l'affaire. J'ai pris le setting de purE et c'est génial. Merci  ::):

----------


## OlG-fr

J'ai vu que quelqu'un en parlait sur le GC et ca a éveillé ma curiosité. Pour ma part, pour que GW2 ne crash pas il faut que je le lance en admin.
Et bien les canards merci de m'avoir fait découvrir SweetFX, je confirme que les screens ne rendent pas honneur à la nouvelle vibrance, profondeur et finesse du jeu. GW2 a vraiment de la gueule comme ça.  ::): 

Et ça tombe bien je voulait me faire une nouvelle install Skyrim, donc voilà déjà un truc de moins sur la liste des 108562121054 mods à dégoter et parametrer.  :Emo:

----------


## purEcontact

Up : http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/game/1/

Preset de GW2, certains proposent des avant/après (exemple) mais pas tous.
Pour ceux qui ont pas envie de se faire chier à bidouiller, c'est une solution.

----------


## Deblazkez

Et j'ajouterais aucun où, qu'avec le SweetFX version 1.5, il n'y a pas besoin de désactiver le FXAA du jeu, car le Sweet utilise le MSAA.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Je ne connaissais pas mais je sens que je vais tester ça demain  ::o:  !

----------


## Leybi

Je viens de tomber sur ce topic (à la bourre) et j'ai téléchargé par curiosité, c'est vraiment génial !

J'utilise les settings de Pure, ça donne un monde beaucoup plus chaud et contrasté, et les textures sont plus fines. Les effets des sorts se voient beaucoup plus, ce qui est sympa en PvE, par contre pas encore essayé en PvP mais on doit plus voir grand chose  ::P: .

----------


## Ghostwise

Le souci des réglages aggressifs sous SweetFX, c'est que les pauvres textures à deux balles qui se cachent dans le fond, bin on ne voit plus qu'elles...

J'illustre avec Divinity's Reach :

----------


## purEcontact

T'as une drôle de façon de te déplacer, tu utilises cet angle de caméra aussi en donjon ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Skiant

À chaque fois que je vois des screens de SweetFX on dirait juste que quelqu'un a appliqué-des filtres photoshop contraste / netteté sur un screenshot original.

Vous êtes des gros fans de photo "HDR" vous en fait ?

----------


## Maximelene

Moi j'aime beaucoup, oui.  ::):

----------


## Maderone

Toujours aussi charmant Skiant  :^_^:

----------


## Beanna

Sans aller jusqu'à pousser les niveaux et le sharpen comme un neuneu avec SweetFX qui est vraiment très "bourrin" par défaut car aucun preset spécifique à GW2 inclus, des réglages subtiles subliment réellement le jeu qui est très fade au naturel. Ça vaut vraiment le temps de bidouiller les réglages.

----------


## Maximelene

Perso Sweet FX me sert surtout pour le réglage de Vibrance, qui sublime les couleurs. Plutôt que fade, je dirais que Guild Wars 2 est surtout terne.

----------


## Tygra

Attendez de voir toute la grisaille qui suinte de TESO avant de parler de terne sur GW2.  ::O:

----------


## Maximelene

Déjà vu, et putain, c'est immonde. Faudra que je pousse la vibrance à 2000% si je veux y jouer.

----------


## Ghostwise

> T'as une drôle de façon de te déplacer, tu utilises cet angle de caméra aussi en donjon ?


Bin comme ça en cas d'attaque en piqué de renards volants, je suis prêt.

----------


## Aarbron

je rajoute le contenu du dossier sweet fx dans le dossier guild wars 2 mais rien ne se produit au démarrage du jeu, pourtant j'ai pas de problème avec d'autres jeux.
y'as une astuce?  :tired:

----------


## Tygra

Lancer le jeu en admin ? 
Bien regarder tes settings pour être sur qu'ils prennent le preset ?

----------


## Maderone

> de renards volants


  ::wub::  Va falloir qu'on fasse des donjons ensemble !
A part si tu loots des trucs à 500 po  :^_^:

----------


## Aarbron

c'est peut etre le coup de lancer le jeu en admin, je testerai ce soir.

----------


## purEcontact

Si t'as un overlay (mumble / fraps ou autre), ça désactive sweetfx.

----------


## Tygra

Même sans overlay activé d'ailleurs, sur Mumble du moins  :;): 
Il faut lancer Mumble après GW2.

----------


## Aarbron

et faut aussi desactiver le fxaa, mais finalement ca fonctionne.
merci

----------


## Leybi

Up!

Suite à l'update d'aujourd'hui, qui a modifié l'organisation des fichiers du jeu, il faut placer les fichiers SweetFX .dll et .fx dans /bin et non plus à la racine du répertoire du jeu.

Ca a été l'occasion pour moi de revoir à quoi ressemble le jeu sans SweetFX, wouah c'est fou comment je peux plus m'en passer  ::O:

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Ça change tant que ça ?
Si j'ai bugs graph', sweet FX peut les arranger ? :x

----------


## Sephil

> Ça change tant que ça ?
> Si j'ai bugs graph', sweet FX peut les arranger ? :x


Si t'as une carte nvidia, tu peux déjà forcer tellement de trucs dans le jeu, pas besoin de sweetfx avec des effets barbouillage à la truelle.  ::P:

----------


## Beanna

Petite précision, il ne faut transférer dans le répertoire _/bin_ que : d3d9.dll, dxgi.dll et injector.ini.
Les fichiers .fx (d3d9.fx, dxgi.fx, shader.fx), les fichiers de paramétrages (SweetFX_settings.txt, SweetFX_preset.txt) ainsi que le répertoire SweetFX (variable selon le mode d'installation) doivent rester à la racine sinon ils empêchent le lancement du jeu.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Nope j'ai une ATI..

----------


## Beanna

Donne sa chance à SweetFX si tu n'as pas encore essayé, il y a quelques paramètres sympas pour renforcer les détails des textures et la vibrance des couleurs en jeu notamment qui te feront découvrir GW2 sous un nouveau jour. Jouer sans hier soir m'a rappelé que mon armure est une bouillie difforme grisâtre qui n'a rien à voir avec ce que SweetFX me montre... Indispensable, clairement !

----------


## MapLord

Ha je me disais aussi ce matin " OMG ils on casser mon jeu, sweetfx marche plus  ::(:  " c'est vrai que sans , le jeu est bien terne.

----------

